
Does this “humanlike” robot receptionist make you feel welcome or creeped out? - lisper
http://qz.com/584727/does-this-humanlike-robot-receptionist-make-you-feel-welcome-or-creeped-out/
======
grondilu
Can't quite remember where I saw that, but I remember a comparable robot who
was meant to wear opaque sunglasses. The idea was that since these robots
aren't quite capable of looking at things and faces as a human would, they
look like blind people, so we may just make them wear dark glasses.

I thought this was a neat idea. That would certainly make them look less
uncanny, anyway.

~~~
qbrass
It also helps hide their glowing red eye.

